
SpaceX's Starhopper successfully completes its 150m hover test - colinlord
https://www.engadget.com/2019/08/27/starhopper-spacex-150m/
======
olooney
For clueless people like me who have no idea what this thing is; apparently
it's going to be part of SpaceX's next big rocket.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Starship_(rocket_and_spacecraf...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Starship_\(rocket_and_spacecraft\))

